# Sooner field trial



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN.
Triple 2 retired, all pheasants.
Long retired at 300 yds #1, short retired at 115 yds #2-wipes out the long retired), flyer off to right at 75 yds #3.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Open callbacks to 3rd:
6, 8, 11, 13, 16, 23, 25, 30, 31, 32, 34, 37, 46, 50, 53, 56, 57, 64


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got no news on the Derby but at the Qual 17/25 dogs were cut after the first series.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby:

1st- 22
2nd- 1
3rd- 26
4th- 3

RJ-19
Jams- 18,5


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:

6,11,13,16,23,31,32,34,37,50,53,57


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 3rd:

4,7,9,10,12,13,15,17,18,20,22,25,29,31,32,35,36,40

18 dogs


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Limited: 

1 - #37
2 - #57
3 - #31
4 - #13
RJ - #16
J - #53, 34, 32, 23

Qual:

1 - #5
2 - #15
3 - #21
4 - #3
RJ - #19


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Chris,,,,

Congrats Dave and Ty for the first 3 placements. A big Whooo Hoooo to Mark Edwards and Mac for the 4th... (I just love that dog)

Congrats everyone!!!

Angie


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Big congrats to John Freeman and Ginger on their 4th in the Open!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Big congrats to John Freeman and Ginger on their 4th in the Open!


I'm sooo sorry,,, Mac got the RJ.. Can't read my own writing....

Angie


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Steve Blythe and Gibbs, Derby 2nd. He is on the List Now.
Yippee.
Dave and Lauraine


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to Gingers Go Gitter for handling John Freeman to an open 4th


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats John!!!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Martha on the Open Jam! Congrats to Frank and Mike with the Reserve Jam with Viper and the Jam with Chencho in the Derby!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Congrats to Gingers Go Gitter for handling John Freeman to an open 4th


X2, way to go Ginger.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Yea for John Freeman and Ginger...... congratulations on your 4th in the open.
Watta team!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark, on King's Open 2nd! Dave and Ty qualify another young talent for the Nationals!

Barb, you've got to be excited about Ten's Open WIN at three years old! He's obviously in the right hands!

rita


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

CONGRATS Barb on Ten's WIN!!

Way to go Ty on 1st, 2nd and 3rd!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Barb's dog Ten won the Limited? Well hot dam that's great, congratulations!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Congratulations to Ty and Ten for the win. Barb, Congrats to you as well cuz I know you are in lala land right now. So happy for you!!!

Great job to Ty for the 3 places here and Dave for another win in KC with Dave Furin's wonderful dog Aero.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie & Miss Sylvia. 

Congrats to Mr. Frank & Prissy.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Heard Martha Russell and Tubbs won again. Two weeks in a row for the young guy.


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS TO JOHN FREEMAN and Ginger! Way to Go.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard the Am was:

1st - Tubb/Russell
2nd - Gracie/McClure
3rd & 4th - Frank Price with Prissy and Piper (not sure what order).


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Wow! Martha two in a row!!! Frank with 2 placements!!! Way to go all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Prissy third, Piper fourth. Frank had quite a week with Prissy. Qual win and Am 3rd. Way to go Frank!

Only four dogs did the last series without a handle. Inline triple with an out of order flier in the middle. 

Thanks to the Sooner Club's members who put on a great trial and very good judging for all stakes.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

SRC enjoyed having everyone come out. Great judging!

Good to see everyone again.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who placed and finished.

A huge thanks to the judges, and importantly to the Sooner Retriever Club who really shows up big to put on a well run trial. They do an outstanding job.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations Barb on Ten's Open Win!!! See, good things really do happen to people and dogs in Oklahoma. I wish you were here to see it.

Cheers,
Joe O'Brien


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go John Freeman on your Open 4th. Ginger is sure making you proud allot lately.

Joe


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim West said:


> Prissy third, Piper fourth. Frank had quite a week with Prissy. Qual win and Am 3rd. Way to go Frank!
> 
> Only four dogs did the last series without a handle. Inline triple with an out of order flier in the middle.
> 
> *Thanks to the Sooner Club's members who put on a great trial and very good judging for all stakes.*


What Tim said. Tests were fair and tough (especially that water blind and deceivingly difficult Am 4th series - wow!) Sooner club is first class. They consistently put on a great trial. Big thanks to all!

How about my baby girl!!! 

fp


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Prissy is a nice dog Frank, amazing an animal that calm in a holding blind has so much raw desire.

I was really impressed with Bleu as well. IMHO, the only dog that flat out knew where all 3 marks were on the Q land series and 2 whistled the land blind...Looked to far to the right for the water go-bird.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

How about her! Bleu previewed what I think he will do in the future when he grows up and gets trained more.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Breck said:


> Barb's dog Ten won the Limited? Well hot dam that's great, congratulations!


HUGE Congratulations, Barb!!

Judy


----------

